
JavaScript modules (ESM) now supported by major browsers - velmu
https://react-etc.net/entry/javascript-modules-esm-now-supported-by-major-browsers
======
remyrylan
[https://caniuse.com/#search=modules](https://caniuse.com/#search=modules)
68.15% global support, don't get too excited yet. Definitely still need to
leverage compilation tools (Webpack, Rollup, Parcel, etc...).

